# les - Les saqué una foto



## exitsfunnel

Hello,

I recieve a daily Spanish word of the day via email.  The email generally includes a few sample sentences using the word.  Todays email included this sentence:
Les saqué una foto a los niños.and gave this translation_

  I took a photo of the children.

_What purpose, here, is 'les' serving?  Isn't it always an indirect object?  It seems as though it is being used, here, as a direct object.  I know that this happens sometimes and is called leisimo.  Is that the case here or is some other thing going on that I don't understand?  Thanks in advance.

-exits (who knows he should be asking these questions in spanish)


----------



## Ms Missy

I think "les" refers to the children.  ("Of them, I took a picture).  I'll leave the question about the direct and indirect objects to someone else!


----------



## Bocha

Is IO. El pronombre repite el OI.

*Les* compré ropa *a mis hijos.*

*Le* dijo todo *a la policía.*

*Le *avisó* a su hermana.*

*Les* hizo una reverencia *a todos los presentes*.


----------



## micafe

exitsfunnel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recieve a daily Spanish word of the day via email. The email generally includes a few sample sentences using the word. Todays email included this sentence:
> Les saqué una foto a los niños.and gave this translation
> 
> _I took a photo of the children._
> 
> What purpose, here, is 'les' serving? Isn't it always an indirect object? It seems as though it is being used, here, as a direct object. I know that this happens sometimes and is called leisimo. Is that the case here or is some other thing going on that I don't understand? Thanks in advance.
> 
> -exits (who knows he should be asking these questions in spanish)


 
It is, an indirect object pronoun. It refers to the children who are the indirect object. The direct object is the photo.


----------



## Redline2200

I am guessing that you got caught up with the English translation
_I took a photo *of the children.*_

The thing to remember is that in Spanish, the children are not the object of the prepostition. The idea of the sentence is a little different. When you translate it, think of the English translation of something more along the lines of: 
_I took them the picture._
Now, obviously, that doesn't make sense and sounds pretty bad, but if you think of it like that then the Spanish translation will probably make a little more sense.

I hope I've helped.


----------



## efu

es que en espanol siempre se dice dos veces lo mismo cuando se trata de una persona
una vez con el pronombre y la segunda vez con el a y nombres de esas personas /o tmb con el pronombre en vez del substantivo/
por ejemplo:
*les* dije TODO *a* *los niňos* /*a ellos*/
*le *creo TODO *a ella*

pero la segunda parte no es necesaria
por ejemplo:
ahora *te* estoy explicando ALGO es mejor que *te* estoy explicando ALGO *a ti*. esto sería si hubiera más personas y yo te lo dijera solamente a ti /no a los demás/


----------



## organist

EFU seems to have confused the issue for me.  MICAFE explained that "les" is a direct object pronoun. When you "sacar" a photo you "sacar" it "to" someone rather than "of" someone. That's easy to remember. EFU's explanation doesn't seem too relevant to me because it doesn't include giving an object to anyone.


----------



## micafe

> MICAFE explained that "les" is a direct object pronoun


 
No, I did not. This what I wrote: 



> It is, an indirect object pronoun. It refers to the children who are the indirect object.


 
(I added the red)

Sorry if you didn't understand what I said. "les' is always an Indirect Object Pronoun. The sentence is correct because 'les' refers to *'los niños'* who are the *Indirect Object*. 

The Direct Object of that sentence is *'una foto'*.


----------



## efu

organist said:


> EFU seems to have confused the issue for me. MICAFE explained that "les" is a direct object pronoun. When you "sacar" a photo you "sacar" it "to" someone rather than "of" someone. That's easy to remember. EFU's explanation doesn't seem too relevant to me because it doesn't include giving an object to anyone.


ay sí, tenes razón, me equivocé, perdón. no leí todo ...
lo he areglado pero como decis, todo lo explicó micafe /estoy totalmente de acuerdo, cómo no, si es verdad/, así que lo mío es un poco inútil


----------



## heidita

micafe said:


> "les' is always an Indirect Object Pronoun.


 
I'm sorry, micafe, this is an incorrect statement. 

*les* can be a* direct object. *

*Les veo. (veo a Ustedes, también en léismo aceptado, veo a ellos)*


----------



## xOoeL

Heidita, el leísmo sólo está aceptado para el masculino singular referente a personas.
Pero lo que dices del leísmo de cortesía es cierto.


----------



## exitsfunnel

Thanks everone.  Your replies have cleared things up for me.  More or less   I see now where the children *are* the indirect objects.  Of course there is still the issue of why both the pronoun *and* the explicit indirect object are used but I guess that the answer to that question is just "becasue they are."  Thanks again.

-exits


----------



## efu

heidita: a lo mejor piensa que es siempre indirecto pronombre en las oraciones con dos objetos, no ?
les veo - oración con un objeto, les es directo
le creo todo a ella - con dos objetos, le es indirecto


----------



## efu

exitsfunnel said:


> Thanks everone. Your replies have cleared things up for me. More or less  I see now where the children *are* the indirect objects. Of course there is still the issue of why both the pronoun *and* the explicit indirect object are used but I guess that the answer to that question is just "becasue they are." Thanks again.
> 
> -exits


sí, la respuesta es porque es así, más arriba digo que casi siempre usan las dos cosas


----------



## Bocha

exitsfunnel said:


> Of course there is still the issue of why both the pronoun *and* the explicit indirect object are used but I guess that the answer to that question is just *"because they are."*


 
you got it 

To the hispanophone ear this repetition is necessary for the inner balance of the sentence, for euphony. And generations of Spanish speakers have adopted this structure, so you are to speak so, without buts.


----------



## heidita

efu said:


> heidita: a lo mejor piensa que es siempre indirecto pronombre en las oraciones con dos objetos, no ?


Efu, _yo_ dije que les podía ser directo, no sólo indirecto. Eso lo dijo _micafe_.


----------



## efu

heidita said:


> Efu, _yo_ dije que les podía ser directo, no sólo indirecto. Eso lo dijo _micafe_.


yo sé que dijiste  y tmb sé lo que dijó micafe. 
y yo sólo dije que a lo mejor ...
entonces dónde está el problema ??


----------



## micafe

heidita said:


> I'm sorry, micafe, this is an incorrect statement.
> 
> *les* can be a* direct object. *
> 
> *Les veo. (veo a Ustedes, también en léismo aceptado, veo a ellos)*


 
Te habías demorado mucho. Por más aceptado que sea sigue siendo leísmo. Les es pronombre indirecto y así está catalogado por la RAE. 

*les.*

*(Del lat. illis, dat. de pl. de ille).*

*1. pron. person. Forma de dativo de 3.ª persona plural en masculino y femenino. No admite preposición y se puede usar como enclítico. Les di. Dales.*

*dativo.*

*(Del lat. *_*datīvus*_*).*



*1**. m. Gram. Caso de la declinación latina y de otras lenguas que en español equivale al objeto indirecto del verbo.*_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​El *rojo* es mío


----------



## Forever Green

I'm a Yank, but I've heard "les" is used in Spain to mean people (not objects), where "los" (as an object pronoun, not an article) is used everywhere else. The DRAE doesn't back me up here, but the WR dictionary does.


----------



## exitsfunnel

Bocha said:


> you got it
> 
> To the hispanophone ear this repetition is necessary for the inner balance of the sentence, for euphony. And generations of Spanish speakers have adopted this structure, so you are to speak so, without buts.



Ok, this seems clear enough.  This doesn't apply to direct object as well does it?  Would one ever say:

Carlos lo compró el libro   ?

-exits


----------



## efu

exitsfunnel: sí, eso sería incorrecto.
eso es también porque la palabra libro es inanimada
porque si alguien querría comprar a una persona /yo sé, no es un buen ejemplo, el rescate por un secuestrado/ lo escribiría así: carlos *la *compró *a* ella ?


----------



## heidita

efu said:


> Yo sé lo que dijiste  y también sé lo que dijo micafe.
> Y yo sólo dije que a lo mejor ...
> ¿Entonces dónde está el problema ??


 
¿Mande?



micafe said:


> Te habías demorado mucho. ¿¿¿??? Por más aceptado que sea sigue siendo leísmo. Les es pronombre indirecto y así está catalogado por la RAE.
> 
> *les.*
> 
> *(Del lat. illis, dat. de pl. de ille).*
> 
> *1. pron. person. Forma de dativo de 3.ª persona plural en masculino y femenino. No admite preposición y se puede usar como enclítico. Les di. Dales.*


 
Cierto. Amiendo mi frase anterior:

*



les can be and is used as a direct object. 


Click to expand...

* 
 






Forever Green said:


> I'm a Yank, but I've heard "les" is used in Spain to mean people (not objects), where "los" (as an object pronoun, not an article) is used everywhere else. The DRAE doesn't back me up here, but the WR dictionary does.


 
Yes, it certainly is. This is a so called "leísmo of cortesy" which is accepted by the DRAE. 



exitsfunnel said:


> Ok, this seems clear enough. This doesn't apply to direct object as well does it? -exits


 
It does apply to direct objects. As long as this direct object is a person.

Actually it is often used to avoid confusion. In areas where the "lo" is used as a direct object with persons (highly unusual but the "correct form").

Lo veo a él. 

You cannot say: Lo compró el libro.


----------



## Riodarro

Hola a todos,

Tengo el diccionario de la RAE, edición de 1970:

*les.* (del lat. _illis_, dat de pl. de _ille_.) Dativo del pronombre personal de tercera persona en género masculino o femenino y número plural. No admite preposición y se puede usar como sufijo: LES _di_; _da_LES. Es grave incorrección emplear en este caso para el género masculino la forma _los_, propia del acusativo, y en femenino tampoco debe emplearse la forma _las_, aunque lo hayan hecho escritores de nota.

En similares términos se desarrolla la entrada para la forma singular *le.*

Tengo entendido que se sigue utilizando la forma le/les para las personas y la forma la/las/lo/los para las cosas y los animales, salvo que estos últimos sean personificados: "Mi hijo está enfermo, _le_ llevaré al médico", "Mi gata está enferma, _la_ llevaré al veterinario", permitiéndose "Michi está enferma, _le_ llevaré al veterinario"

Yo siempre diría "*Le* recomiendo consultar la guía", nunca "*La* recomiendo consultar la guía" y menos aún "*Lo* recomiendo cosultar..." (que no es lo mismo que "Consulte la guía, se lo recomiendo")

En España el laismo/loismo es considerado un grave error, ¿tal vez es diferente en el castellano usado en el continente americano?

Comments, please!!


----------



## San

Forever Green said:


> I'm a Yank, but I've heard "les" is used in Spain to mean people (not objects), where "los" (as an object pronoun, not an article) is used everywhere else. The DRAE doesn't back me up here, but the WR dictionary does.



I think this is a regional feature of the language, which is non-standard and only known for people in such regions. For example, it is something completely unknown to me because I don't speak in that way, nobody around me does and I don't see it in books, papers or television either.


----------



## heidita

San said:


> I think this is a regional feature of the language, which is non-standard and only known for people in such regions. For example, it is something completely unknown to me because I don't speak in that way, nobody around me does and I don't see it in books, papers or television either.


 
Esto sí que es raro. ¿De qué parte de España eres? El uso de _le_ para personas (sobre todo Usted) es tan corriente que desde luego se oye en televisión, usado en la prensa etc. 
Y hablo de prensa española, no regional.


----------



## San

heidita said:


> Esto sí que es raro. ¿De qué parte de España eres? El uso de _le_ para personas (sobre todo Usted) es tan corriente que desde luego se oye en televisión, usado en la prensa etc.
> Y hablo de prensa española, no regional.



En Andalucía el único leísmo que a veces se puede oir es el llamado de cortesía, sobre todo para persona masculina, pero en general la diferenciación de personas y objetos inanimados es algo completamente extraño aquí.

Es cierto que algunos periodistas de Madrid y otros lugares incurren a veces en leísmo, sobre todo cuando no leen, pero por supuesto cada vez que esto ocurre lo noto, y más aún con el laísmo. 

Seguramente estos casos de leísmo en los medios no ocurren tan a menudo como tú piensas y apostaría a que tú no notas el uso de "lo" de la misma manera que yo noto el uso de "le". Igual me pasa a mí con la pronunciación castellana, que suena totalmente natural para mí, a pesar de que no he hablado así en mi vida.

Así es que no creo que sea posible usar un español que suene "estándar" o "neutro" hablando con leismo, ni siquiera dentro de España. ¿Hay leísmo en las películas dobladas?


----------



## xOoeL

San said:


> ¿Hay leísmo en las películas dobladas?


Sí, por todos lados.  Por ejemplo, si has visto CSI alguna vez verás que está plagado de ese leísmo "admitido".


----------



## San

xOoeL said:


> Sí, por todos lados.  Por ejemplo, si has visto CSI alguna vez verás que está plagado de ese leísmo "admitido".



No la he visto, casi no veo la tele, pero sí suelo ver cine, la próxima vez que vea una película doblada estaré más pendiente a ver si es cierto


----------



## micafe

> *les* can* be and is used* as a* direct object. *


 
Claro que sí.. como poder se puede. Y que se usa, claro que se usa. Y hasta tiene un nombre: se llama *'leísmo'*. 

Para una persona que dice ser muy seguidora de las reglas, estás muy beligerante en esto. 

El 'leísmo' aceptado sí es. Gramaticalmente hablando, no es español correcto. No sigue las reglas de la gramática española dictadas por la Real Academia de la Lengua. 

No creo que sea difícil de entender.

Para mí ya en este hilo hay suficiente ilustración. Me despido con un cordial saludo para todos.



> Cierto. Amiendo mi frase anterior:


 
Ah.. se me olvidaba.. el verbo 'amendar' no existe en español.


----------



## yserien

micafe said:


> Claro que sí.. como poder se puede. Y que se usa, claro que se usa. Y hasta tiene un nombre: se llama *'leísmo'*.
> 
> Para una persona que dice ser muy seguidora de las reglas, estás muy beligerante en esto.
> 
> El 'leísmo' aceptado sí es. Gramaticalmente hablando, no es español correcto. No sigue las reglas de la gramática española dictadas por la Real Academia de la Lengua.
> 
> No creo que sea difícil de entender.
> 
> Para mí ya en este hilo hay suficiente ilustración. Me despido con un cordial saludo para todos.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.. se me olvidaba.. el verbo 'amendar' no existe en español.


 Hola micafe, de pasada por aquí ya que mi inglés no me permite discutir, quiero señalarte una pequeña falta que has cometido. Has escrito "estás muy beligerante."... y creo que lo correcto sería "eres muy beligerante."
(Nota, el verbo amendar no existe, habrá querido decir enmendar, una falta de mecanografía, ya se sabe, con las prisas....


----------



## Bocha

yserien said:


> Hola micafe, de pasada por aquí ya que mi inglés no me permite discutir, quiero señalarte una pequeña falta que has cometido. Has escrito "estás muy beligerante."... y creo que lo correcto sería "eres muy beligerante."
> (Nota, el verbo amendar no existe, habrá querido decir enmendar, una falta de mecanografía, ya se sabe, con las prisas....


 
Creo que "estás muy beligerante" es mejor porque indica un estado transitorio, algo así como "te has levantado muy beligerante" pero tú no eres normalmente beligerante.

De todos modos creo que todos os habéis puesto (y hasta usé el vosotros) muy beligerantes, son distintas formas de hablar y uso del *les* (leísta o no, correcto o aceptado) es un rasgo regional del castellano.

¡Haya paz! (Pero me encantan estas trifulcas )


----------



## abuelito

exitsfunnel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recieve a daily Spanish word of the day via email. The email generally includes a few sample sentences using the word. Todays email included this sentence:
> Les saqué una foto a los niños.and gave this translation
> 
> _I took a photo of the children._
> 
> What purpose, here, is 'les' serving? Isn't it always an indirect object? It seems as though it is being used, here, as a direct object. I know that this happens sometimes and is called leisimo. Is that the case here or is some other thing going on that I don't understand? Thanks in advance.
> 
> -exits (who knows he should be asking these questions in spanish)


 

The indirect object is required; "I took a picture of them," the explanation ''a los niños'' is not required and is only supplied for clarification. No es necesario con ''te saqué una foto'' pero quienes son les en ''les saqué una foto?'' niños, niñas, tias, ellos?? How can you tell without the explication or more content?


----------

